# Algae nightmare



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi, I would greatly appreciate your help with an algae situation I have in my 46G freshwater tank.

It's 2 years old, and I have always had an algae problem. It has a reasonable amount of plants in, and 8 small/medium fish.

Two months ago I added much brighter lighting and added a few more plants, and added homemade Co2(2 bubbles per second). The new plants have been growing brilliantly. However, now the algae is worse than before.

I am changing about 40% of the water weekly right now, and feed the fish twice a day, and add 5ml of Flourish twice per week.

Today's readings are:
Temp: 25C
PH: 7.0
Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:5
KH:4
GH:4

Having to scrape a lot of algae off the glass each week, and trying as best as I can to get it off the plants.

This is really getting me frustrated and starting to take the enjoyment of having the tank 


Any suggestions from you guys, would be SO welcome, thanks so much!

Jon


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

What type of algae, do you have any inhabitants that are used to help battle the algae?


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2017)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> What type of algae, do you have any inhabitants that are used to help battle the algae?


Not sure what the algae is, but its like green dust when scraped off the glass. Yeah, I have no inhabitants that eat algae....is there some you can recommend? thanks!


----------



## Caldfir (Feb 10, 2020)

Aquarium Co-Op recently did a good algae eater rundown.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

How long are the lights on?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I am no plant guru, but I know sometimes our water has a lot of phosphates in it right from the tap. Maybe switch to RO? just a thought.


----------



## israelyang (Jan 24, 2020)

I find otocinclus are really good at the fine algae. They are seem hungry and are active.
I also like Ramshorn snails for algae eating too. You can see their bite trails on the grass easily.


----------



## WilliamBowman (Jan 14, 2020)

American flagfish are also credible algae eaters.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> Not sure what the algae is, but its like green dust when scraped off the glass. Yeah, I have no inhabitants that eat algae....is there some you can recommend? thanks!


Dust or spot algae on the glass is normal when you have too much light , dust algae on plants usually means phosphates deficiency in substrate. Reduce your light and scrape off the glass. Nitrates at 5 pp mean you are probably bottoming out nutrients. You need a health balance to outcompete algae with plants. With co2 you generally need to dose water column with ferts such as thrive or Tropica or nutraquatics made on Van Island) all in ones. A good tank cleaning, large water change and ferts probably help a lot.
Good Luck


----------

